# Etchmarc maxx 5000



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Wanted to let those who are still using them about a problem that will pop up sooner or later they might not know about. For the past year my units have been using an extreme amount of O2, like half a bottle per day @$12/bottle. Decided to check all of the connections a couple weeks ago and found out every one of the O2 regulators were leaking. First place I called(welding supply house) said $40/each to repair. Second says flat rate of around $15/each including any parts. Some of mine are 14 years old, some younger but most on the market could probably use new seats in the regulators. If you're using too much oxygen, you probably are loosing it through the regulator.

My 2:2c:


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Raymond Little said:


> Wanted to let those who are still using them about a problem that will pop up sooner or later they might not know about. For the past year my units have been using an extreme amount of O2, like half a bottle per day @$12/bottle. Decided to check all of the connections a couple weeks ago and found out every one of the O2 regulators were leaking. First place I called(welding supply house) said $40/each to repair. Second says flat rate of around $15/each including any parts. Some of mine are 14 years old, some younger but most on the market could probably use new seats in the regulators. If you're using too much oxygen, you probably are loosing it through the regulator.
> 
> My 2:2c:


Got to hand it to ya Raymond for keeping those ole girls alive!!!!! Sounds like they have served you well. Jim


----------



## LabskeBill (Nov 12, 2012)

Proud owner of two Rats ate through a tote, the black casing and the tubing. Will retro in due time. Rats like the plastic because there is salt mixed with petro products to make the plastic. Then built a nest in one. Will be good as new soon


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

jd6400 said:


> Got to hand it to ya Raymond for keeping those ole girls alive!!!!! Sounds like they have served you well. Jim


Jim, as unreliable as they sometimes are I made the decision to learn how to fix them or set them on fire. Believe me when I say that it has been a coin toss some days.;-)
I am winding down the gun dog training part of my life to concentrate on fishing so these will be sold in the not too distant future along with all of the donor boxes.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Raymond Little said:


> Jim, as unreliable as they sometimes are I made the decision to learn how to fix them or set them on fire. Believe me when I say that it has been a coin toss some days.;-)
> I am winding down the gun dog training part of my life to concentrate on fishing so these will be sold in the not too distant future along with all of the donor boxes.


Raymond, that fishing is gonna get old!!!! No what your meaning but don't quit training,even if it's one of your own!!!


----------

